# Scotland and Ireland recommendations for trade



## MissRumphius (Mar 20, 2017)

I am planning a trip to Ireland/Scotland in September of 2018.  Any recommendations for resorts you recently visited?  I will be trading thru II.

Thanks!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm with RCI, but if I were you, I would put in a search with II now and if you get a match then decide if it is something you wish to keep.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 21, 2017)

I am also with RCI . . . we have stayed at the following in the past and loved them:

Ireland (in 2012)
Connemara Country Cottages (#0385)
County Galway,  Ireland

Scotland
Moness Country Club (#1585)
Perthshire,  SCOTLAND  PH15 2DY,  Scotland

In fact we loved Moness Country Club and the location so much back in 2006, we're going back in 2018!

Please be aware that many/most timeshare in the UK will charge you for utilities.  Our past experience was that it ran about $8-$10/day.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Mar 27, 2017)

East Clare Golf Holiday Village (EAC) is a nice golf resort in County Clare. We stayed at Dangan Lodge Cottages on a farm near Tulla. We did an internal exchange through Diamond and I don't see it listed on either II or RCI. However, it is managed by East Clare so maybe is reserved through them. This is about as remote and Irish as you can get. Most are newer cottage buildings (5 of them) but we had the original stone farmhouse which is a quite old but updated building. It traded as a three bedroom but has four and a half baths, stone walled keeping room, parlor, dining room and a large kitchen. The third br is a new addition in the eves accessed by an iron circular staircase, great for the younger people but maybe not for grandma and grandpa.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 29, 2017)

We really enjoyed Kilconquhar Castle and Cameron House in Scotland. These were both through RCI, and may also be in II.

In fact, my avatar is from a hill right above Loch Lomond near Cameron House, taken during a little hike on that trip.


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 1, 2017)

We, also, loved Cameron House.


----------



## silentg (Apr 3, 2017)

We own a week at Fitzpatrick's Castle Holiday Homes. It is wonderful. In Killiney outside Dublin. 
We have week 23 which is first week in June. I posted a couple of reviews we enjoy it so much!
Silentg


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 19, 2017)

Laurie said:


> We really enjoyed Kilconquhar Castle and Cameron House in Scotland. These were both through RCI, and may also be in II.
> 
> In fact, my avatar is from a hill right above Loch Lomond near Cameron House, taken during a little hike on that trip.




We stayed in Kilconquhar a number of years ago as well for one week. A good location- close to St. Andrews. We had a tour guide take us into Edinburgh for a day. We rented a car (we flew into Edinburgh) for all our other driving in the countryside, including to Sterling Castle and Loch Lomond.


----------

